# Suche gutes Morphing Programm



## zirag (23. November 2004)

Hi Leute 
wie ihr der Überschrift entnehmen könnt suche ich ein gutes Morphing Prog. 

Ich will ca. 10 Bilder zu einem Video morphen lassen 

Bin für jeden Tip , vielleicht auch mit kleiner beschreibung , wie es geht 

Wäre super nett

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## meta_grafix (23. November 2004)

Hi,

wen man schnell mal etwas morphen will ist das hier nicht das Non plus Ultra aber es geht schnell.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (24. November 2004)

Beim Heise-Verlag findest Du ne Latte an Free- und Shareware-Morphern.
Heise Software Morpher 

Desweiteren haben die grossen und teuren Programme wie
AfterEffects und Combustion auch Morpher und Warper eingebaut.

Viel Glück !

mfg chmee


----------



## zirag (25. November 2004)

Das Problem ist nur , dass ich mehrere Bilder morphen muss, wie auch schon gesagt in der Frage.

Ich muss ca. 10 Bilder zu einem Video morphen 

die meisten Morpher können nur 2 Bilder morphen.

Ich habe auch After Effects zur verfügung, aber da habe ich diese Funktion nicht gefunden

mfg ZiRaG

*edit*

ich will nun mal genauer erklären, was ich machen will:

Also ich will mich vor einer blauen Wand fotografieren, einmal von vorne , schräg , Seite , schräg , hinten , schräg , vorne 

und daraus muss ich eine Bewegung machen, so dass es aussieht ob ich mich wirklich im Kreis drehe.


Wäre dankbar für * jede* Hilfe

*/edit*


----------



## chmee (26. November 2004)

Auch bei 10 Bildern morphst du von einem zum nächsten, ergo:
Mit nem Billig-programm legst du eben 9 morphs an, die einzeln berechnet
werden. die legst du dann im schnitt zusammen.

ps: in ae6.5pro-Deutsch heisst die funktion gitter-verkrümmung in  effekte/verzerren/
ist n bissel mehr arbeit als ein einfaches morph programm aber der effekt ist der
gleiche..

viel erfolg weiterhin.

chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (26. November 2004)

Morphing mit AE. 

Gruß


----------



## chmee (26. November 2004)

meta_grafix

reshape ist noch viel besser als das mit dem gitter


----------



## snuff (30. November 2004)

trust in ae

http://www.creativecow.net/articles/zwar_chris/morph/

gl&hf


----------



## goela (30. November 2004)

Hallo snuff ein zwei Antworten oben ist der Link bereits genannt!


----------

